# Proyecto Completo Reloj Digital TTL 12H



## guero_j25 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola Amigos de Foros de Electronica

   En esta ocacion quiero compartirles un proyecto que hice hace como 3 años y del cual estoy muy orgulloso, ya que fue mi primer proyecto completo de Electronica Digital TTL Simulado y es totalmente funcional.

    Esta creado y simulado totalmente en el Software Circuit Wizard 1.50 si alguien no tiene este programa tambien pondre el Link para que lo bajen desde mi sitio en MEGA.

    Se trata del Proyecto Completo Reloj Digital TTL 12H, creo que todos los que estudiamos Electronica y llegamos por la etapa de Digital tenemos que pasar por el uso y manejo de Compuertas Logicas, este es un tema que a mi en lo personal me gusto mucho.

    Creo que no tendran problemas en entenderlo ya que lo he ilustrado y en todas las simulaciones que hice las dividi en secciones y las deje totalmente explicadas para su mayor comprension. Ademas he incluido Todas las DataSheets de todos los Componentes Semiconductores para su mayor comprension y lo usen como herramienta de Aprendizaje y Apoyo.

    Como una caracteristica PERSONAL quise que el reloj al Prenderlo iniciara a las 01:00:00 en lugar de lo que siempre aparece como 12:00:00, pero si ustedes gustan pueden modificarlo en el arreglo de las compuertas para que aparezca al Prender como 12:00:00 es ya decision de cada quien, y que se quiera incursionar mas en esto de la Electronica Digital TTL, no le tengan miedo y experimenten con este gran simulador y veran que de alli se aprende Mucho...

    Les pido de Favor si van a postearlo en otros Foros o Paginas Web, ME RECONOZCAN MI AUTORIA... ya que si me costo Esfuerzo, Estudios y Dedicacion en crear este Proyecto, el cual con gusto Comparto con todos ustedes, ya que creo que asi es como uno puede avanzar mas si se comparte los logros que uno va teniendo y asi Aprendemos y Crecemos Juntos...

    En los circuitos del Simulador aparece mi nombre real: Jose Francisco Ramos Espinosa y como ya ven mi seudonimo es guero_j25... VAMOS !!! COMPARTAMOS PROYECTOS COMPLETOS ES PARA EL BENEFICIO DE TODOS...

*Espero de verdad que les sea de Gran Utilidad.*

Proyecto Completo Reloj Digital TTL 12H.zip 4.25 Mb (no tiene pass)
https://mega.co.nz/#!0RMAhJ4C!HTwqDiygJacjEr45cOZ2TA50TVotW6LyWn_G1nnOrJk

Circuit Wizard 1.50.zip 100Mb (No tiene pass)
https://mega.co.nz/#!1UMWxLyS!Jb5OjioKaup0WYQSdMiLySjjJnx6S4MseZg332nnhD0

A continuacion muestro solo algunas de las Imagenes de todas las Simulaciones de este Proyecto...

*Imagenes del Diagrama Esquematico:*








*Imagenes de la Tableta PCB Displays:*







*Imagenes de la Tableta PCB Principal:*







*Imagen del Proyecto Completo PCB:*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2013)

Amigo, como detalle, si observas en el pin de CK de CI 12, no queda asegurado un 0 logico, cuando el SW1, se abre dejandolo en alta impedancia, lo unico que tiende a aterrizar dicho pin, es el conjunto de 4 Leds, mas la resistencia limitadora. Las resistencias R1 y R3, no son necesarias. SW2 y SW3, no poseen antirebotes.  En el simulador puede que ese detalle no sea evidente, pero el armado final es otro tema.


----------



## guero_j25 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, si tienes toda la razón, y pues como fue un proyecto que hice ya hace tiempo, la verdad no recordaba esta situacion... Son detalles que derrepente se pasan por desapercibidos. En una oportunidad hago las correcciones para subirlo de nuevo ya modificado. Saludos.


----------



## Borrachoanonimo (Jul 17, 2013)

Qué son D2,3,4,5 Y 8?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2013)

Borrachoanonimo dijo:


> Qué son D2,3,4,5 Y 8?



D1, D2, D3, D4 y D8 son LED´s

D5 No lo encontré


----------



## Borrachoanonimo (Jul 17, 2013)

que son los CN -A


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2013)

Borrachoanonimo dijo:


> que son los CN -A



La denominación CN en general define un conector.


----------



## guero_j25 (Ene 25, 2017)

Como no veo como editar el mensaje original, agrego aquí el nuevo archivo.
Saludos.


----------

